# MUDDY TAILS at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

​
Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
November 12, 2018

*THANK YOU, VETERANS!​*





​
American soldiers have sacrificed so much for all of us, and most of them donâ€™t even know us. They leave their lives, their loved ones, and their jobs just so the others of us can enjoy freedom. But freedom isnâ€™t free, as it typically comes at a very high price. Set aside a few moments in your busy day today to remember the many under-appreciated dead, living, and fighting soldiers. We salute them, and want them to know that we remember them all!

*BLAST & CAST​*



We only have a limited number of days still available for our 2018 Cast & Blast offering, so don't hesitate! Call 888-677-4868 for more information and reservations.

*THE GUIDE REPORT​**THURSDAY - Nov 8th*
*Capt. Heath Borchert* - Wednesday had a blast with couple from Alabama getting their limits of drum with some trout and reds mixed in. Then on Thursday I took Bob and Wade fishing, and we couldn't get any limits with some unpredictable weather, but they did end up with some solid fish and some really nice filets.

*SUNDAY - Nov 11th*
*Capt. Perry Rankin* -I had a wonderful two days this weekend with Tony, James, and Matt. North wind and drizzle means a lot of catching, and thatâ€™s exactly what these guys managed to do. I look forward to seeing these guys again!

*Capt. Todd Jones* - Terry and Ted, first time guests, got a last minute invite from a friend to fill in for a couple of guys who couldnâ€™t make it. Their good fortunes continued today out on the water, despite the cold air temps, strong NE wind, and light misting rain. These guys are experienced fisherman, and put their skills to work in a hurry. Quick limits of trout, followed by their reds, and then mixed in a few drum for good measure. Fall fishing is in full swing, so donâ€™t let the weather keep you from â€œcatchingâ€!

*WEEKEND DUCKS​*


























​
*MUDDY TAILS​*





​
While weâ€™ve already had a couple notable cold fronts, anglers are still experiencing continued success while casting over mud and grass with a variety of colored plastic tails. A couple of favored plastics for this time of year have recently become the Reaction Strike 4-inch Mullet Jr. and the 4.5-inch Jerk Jr. baits that are manufactured by Trophy Technology. These baits are made via a special injection and hand-dipped (IHD) process which makes them unique and that provides them with an unmatched life-like appearance. They are available in a myriad of colors, but for fall trout and redfish some of the more effective colors have been the Natural Shrimp, American Shad, Strawberry/White, Black/Chartreuse, and Plum/Chartreuse. Give them a try and see how they work for you. You can view the entire line-up at https://trophytechnology.com/reactionstrike/.

While speaking of plastic tails, another important note worth mentioning is the fact that bay water temperatures are fluctuating right now, but on the whole are cooling more and more each day. As a result, anglers working with plastics may find it to be more productive for them to slow the retrieve of the bait in an attempt to keep the lure as close to the bay floor as possible. If wind and conditions allow, try throwing a 1/16oz lead-head with these baits. But, when windy conditions dictate, use a 1/8oz jig-head so you can keep the plastic bait on, or near, the bottom. Regardless of your bait selection and/or whether youâ€™re able to get atop some good shell this fall, just remember the importance of locating some thick mud right now. Keep that in mind and you should be successful as we head into the holiday season!

*THE HUNT FOR TROPHY TROUT​*





​
Fall is finally here, and at Bay Flats Lodge the cooler air turns our thoughts to big cold-water trout. Wading and throwing artificial lures for these trophies is the highlight of the season for us, and many of the anglers on the Texas coast.

We want to see you here at the lodge and share an amazing winter fishing experience with you. This time of year, our guideâ€™s goals are to help you catch the trout of a lifetime. So, weâ€™re offering a special. From December 2018 through February 2019, weâ€™re offering a $25.00 discount on lodging and meals for everyone who books a wading with artificial lure trip. That means that if you book a trip for you and 3 friends or colleagues, youâ€™ll save $100.00 right off the top.

So, please donâ€™t wait. Call Bay Flats Lodge today at 1-888-677-4868 and book a trip to enjoy the fantastic cool air thatâ€™s come to the Gulf Coast.

*HEREâ€™S WHAT SOME RECENT GUESTS SAIDâ€¦​*_Thank you to Angie! Capt. Heath Borchert was awesome, and the kitchen ladies were great! You're doing a great job! - *Paul D. 11/10/18*

Capt. Todd Jones put us on a lot of fish without driving all over the bay! Fantastic food - dinners were awesome! The big outdoor kitchen area is great, and the fire pits are an added bonus if the weather permits. This was my first time at Bay Flats, but it surely will not be the last! - *Max H. 11/9/18*

In the 8-plus years that we have been using Bay Flats Lodge to entertain customers, we have never had a bad experience with a guide...and the food is always fantastic! Bay Flats sets the bar for fishing and hunting lodges everywhere! - *Jeremy W. 11/7/18*_

*FIVE-DAY WEATHER FORECAST​**Monday 20 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
Cloudy and becoming windy. High 59F. Winds NNW at 20 to 30 mph.
*Tuesday 0 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
Windy. Cloudy skies will become mostly sunny in the afternoon. High 49F. Winds NNW at 20 to 30 mph.
*Wednesday 0 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
Sunny skies. High 53F. Winds NNW at 10 to 20 mph.
*Thursday 0 % Precip. / 0.00 in *
Except for a few afternoon clouds, mainly sunny. High around 60F. Winds light and variable.
*Friday 0 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
Sunny. High 68F. Winds light and variable.
*Synopsis: *
A Gale Warning is in effect from late this afternoon through Tuesday morning across the bays, and through Tuesday afternoon over the coastal waters. A light to moderate offshore flow this morning will transition into a very strong offshore flow by this afternoon, along with building seas with the approach of a strong cold front. Scattered showers and isolated thunderstorms will be possible today ahead of the frontal boundary. Strong to very strong north wind and high seas will continue through Tuesday. A slight chance of showers will remain on Tuesday across the near and offshore waters. Much drier and colder weather is expected from Wednesday through Friday. Winds and seas are expected to drop below small craft advisory levels on Wednesday. Winds and seas will continue to subside through Friday as a high-pressure area moves over the waters. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Port Aransas 70.0 degrees
Seadrift 62.1 degrees
Matagorda Bay 70.0 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes* 
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play *
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin*
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

*Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl
Copeland Duck Calls
Reaction Strike Lures
Swan Point Landing


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------

